# Grinding teeth!!



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can not figure out why my bottle baby is grinding his teeth? I have him pooping, he's eating good, plays, seems happy.. 
Could it possibly be because he was banded and debudded last Saturday before I picked him up? He's been doing it since I've had him. I thought the discomfort of both those only lasted a few min. Suggestions?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is he trying to chew his cud? Sometimes when they start chewing their cud there isn't a whole lot to chew, and it sounds like they're chewing their teeth instead :laugh:


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with Danielle. If he's acting normal, eating normal. He's probably just trying to chew cud.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine does that same thing but she hasn't pooped yet :/


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess that's it lol 



Have you tryed a suppository? I would def suggest that! He started flowing after I had given him one.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

She's been pooping today! I was going to get one if she hadn't cause I saw it worked well for you


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just wanna update cuz well I'm so excited!!!!

(Knock on wood)
Peewee is finally pooping his little raspberries on his own! Karen I think you were right, he just wasnt getting enough! We are finally up to 7.5oz and next feeding will be 8oz!!

Again, thank you everyone for allll your help! I've learned so much on here thanks to y'all!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! I'm glad things are going so well.


----------

